

0NL9, Inc.- Google Cloud Computing Services - sqres
http://0nl9.com
0NL9, Inc. (pronounced &quot;online&quot;) is one of only eleven Google Apps Premier Partners in the world.  We deliver Google cloud computing services for medium-to-large educational institutions, providing setup, migration, training and app development services for email, calendar, documents, sites and 71 other Google Products that are made available free of charge specifically for qualifying education customers.
======
aespinoza
This looks extremely similar to the SQRES website just posted by you a couple
minutes ago.

